# body kit for 2007 sentra



## snoopmyelf (Nov 8, 2007)

has anyone seen these yet? only one i can find is made by stillen and it looks really similar to the stock one. was wondering if anyone found a site or knows where more are?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

that's probably about it for right now. i'm sure more will come along later. the sentra market isn't like the honda, we don't have parts waiting before the car comes out, lol.


----------



## prwdmonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah it kinda sucks but there is more talk about the sentra this year so maybe we will see a bigger market for them opening up. It is bugging the hell out of me though..... car having to be almost stock for more then a year BAH!


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

with as much hype generating over the new sentra, it should have the biggest aftermarket support of all sentras, this is just the start! although the new sentra doesn't really need a body kit, it will be hard to design a body kit going off the body lines... i just dont think one would look right. altough i also do hope i am proven wrong!


----------



## 350Z316 (Dec 6, 2007)

there are some interesting posts about body kits for nissan sentra here: body kits for nissan sentra


----------



## themightywillfall (Apr 5, 2010)

*the new body kit*

ebay has 1 for sale called the pulse body kit.. looks ok, but im sure more is 2 come!


----------

